# Beretta xtreama 2 injector pin



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

While cleaning the xtreama 2 I notice that the pin didn't look like it should. So I look at my brother in law gun and could till it was broken.

I need to know how to remove it. Do I just tap it out?

It's pretty smashed so I think it will have to be cut to be removed.

What would cause this? 
Mine p









Brother in law


----------



## beretta2 (Jan 5, 2008)

That roll pin is all there is that holds it in. With the pin out, it should just slide forward and out. This happens with the Extrema 2's (Mine Included) because it is a softer steel. They worked great in the Extrema 1's but with the much faster cycling in the Extrema 2's, they are getting broken. The replacements are much harder and it shouldn't happen again.


----------



## BAC (Mar 28, 2010)

It's happened to mine 3 times. You can get replacements at Brownells online. I buy an extra every time I order one.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

BAC said:


> It's happened to mine 3 times. You can get replacements at Brownells online. I buy an extra every time I order one.


X2. These are the weakest link with this system. I've broke four spring pins and have a bunch in the safe. Every time I clean the gun I replace the spring pin. Design flaw for sure.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like you should buy a browning


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm glad I decided on the maxus


----------

